# Newer Retro Screensavers



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was playing again ... so here are a few more for your viewing pleasure. Some are arty, some are postery ... but if you like 'em, then steal with pride.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I LOVE THESE!!  Thanks so much for the great screensavers!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

wow thanks! i love these!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

These are awesome - thank you! I especially love the kitties - it's my favorite one when I see it pop up.


----------

